# Would love to move to Spain



## Positive steps (Jun 30, 2008)

Hello, What a fabulous site! Thank you for the knowledge we have already gained from all the wonderful support you have kindly given. 
My partner and I are seriously considering leaving the UK and moving to Spain within the next few months. We will be bringing our 17 year old daughter, who is a student, working as a lifeguard by day and waitress by night, studying spanish amongst other subjects. I guess at this time of year she will probably find it fairly easy to find work. What I am more concerned about is her safety. Here in Cornwall, I feel pretty confident that she is safe and therefore would like to find an area where she still feels comfortable. Our son is 8 years old and we are thinking of sending him to an International school, as he is fairly quiet and may take a while to settle. 
Now for the more difficult bit. I work as an NLP master practitioner and run workshops and coaching sessions on self esteem, confidence, weight issues and run a course, titled 'Beautiful You' where participants gain a greater understanding of themselves and others, overcoming the fears that prevent them from living the life they want and learning to love and accept who they are. I spent 19 years nursing, however really want to pursue my dream of supporting people to realise their full potential. My work is a big part of who I am, therefore it is essential that I am able to continue working within this area. I was wondering if it is possible to rent a house and use it as a retreat, healing centre for people from other countries, as well as Spain, until we find a property to buy. My partner works as a postman at the moment and feels that it is also time for him to help others achieve their dreams. He is an excellent Tarot reader and has the gift of being an extremely successful and caring healer. He is a very wise soul who works from an enormous heart, sending beautiful energy and light to everyone he meets. Together I know we could help and support many people, young and old to live a happier more contented life. I strongly sense that our journey here in England is coming to an end and would be so grateful if anyone could send me their thoughts and advice. Thank you so much. We look forward to hearing from you. Karen and Jerry


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

My ONLY comment would be that of SCHOOLING. International (or shall we say Bilingual) schools TEND to induce a failure to integrate with Spaniards. If you want to make Spain your home - THIS IS AN ERROR. 

Yup - I'm sure your daughter will find work - but be aware that waitresses here have LONG hours. In summer it's common for restaurants to be open until 3-4AM.

Your work - Frankly I think there's only one way to know - do it. I've a mate in the UK doing something similar - but more councilling -it's a calling I think. 

It's not something I feel I need - but I'm sure others do. But bear in mind if you plan to treat Spanish speakers - you're going to need exemplary Spanish.

If I were you I'd get yourself a certification that will encourage private medical companies like Sanitas to use use for psychology etc, if you do not already have it. 

A house big enough to be a retreat - my thoughts are you'll need to get away from the ex-pat areas a bit to find anything big and cheap enough.

Just some random thoughts.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2008)

There are already quite a few retreats such as :
Finca Colina Holistic Retreat Almogia Malaga Spain
Valle de Vida, holistic health retreat, Malaga
and a list at Retreats Online - Spain

So you can expect competition for a start.
I disagree with Chris above on international schools as if you want your child to go on to further education such as university back in the UK you might need the international standards to get entry.


----------



## Positive steps (Jun 30, 2008)

*Thank you*

Hi Chris, Thank you for your help and advice, really appreciated. Karen


chris(madrid) said:


> My ONLY comment would be that of SCHOOLING. International (or shall we say Bilingual) schools TEND to induce a failure to integrate with Spaniards. If you want to make Spain your home - THIS IS AN ERROR.
> 
> Yup - I'm sure your daughter will find work - but be aware that waitresses here have LONG hours. In summer it's common for restaurants to be open until 3-4AM.
> 
> ...


----------



## Positive steps (Jun 30, 2008)

Thanks Chris, am so grateful for your help. Karen


----------



## Positive steps (Jun 30, 2008)

Thank you so much for your reply and retreat lists. We had researched some of them and realised there could be competition or ideally we could support and compliment each other. I guess I may be a bit of a dreamer in hoping that because of the nature of our business this would be possible. My main concern is finding a suitable place to rent, which we could initially use for our business. Do you know of anyone who may be able to explain if this is possible please? Thanks again. Karen


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

El Capitan said:


> I disagree with Chris above on international schools as if you want your child to go on to further education such as university back in the UK you might need the international standards to get entry.


IF the aim is to return to the UK - I'd agree with you 100% - but I get the feeling their aim is to come & stay here.

An 8 year old raised in Spain would be just as happy (and some might say better off) later attending a Spanish university. - I say this as I've a UK friend actively recruiting in Spain currently as he gets "better prepared workers"!. 

I know loads of Spaniards whose nippers have been to UK&US universities too.

My niece is 100% Spanish and was raised here and speaks better English than many Englishmen. She was offered a place with grant in a UK university but chose to stay in Spain.

Don't get me wrong - International Schools have their place - BUT in general they're better for short term pupils and Spanish kids whose parents think they need a bilingual education. The latter get Spanish at home of course.

I've a friend who is a teacher in a large International School in Madrid. Her accounts of the type of Spanish kids attending is frankly very depressing. "Spoilt Brats" is about the term. We have a French Int.School near to us and those children simply do not integrate with others well.

I've also a good friend (Half Brit - half German - married to a Spaniard) who runs a language school here. His comments suggest that it's VERY key to be immersed early on. It fixes the local accent firmly - this I see in contacts who come from 50/50 families too.

One exception SEEMS to be the Swedish schools. This may have more to do however with the style of tuition.


----------

